# boyfriend problems/stress relief



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm having problems with my boyfriend, it's driving me insane with stress, and now i've gone out of ibs remission in a sense. My parents are painting the one bathroom as well.. so it stinks and it's full of paint and drop clothes, not good for relieving my stress. Any ideas?


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Boys can be jerks sometimes. My bf and I had a big row this week but it worked its self out and we're better than ever, but the stress of it all stayed w/ me for a couple days after the fight. For me I just try to do some controlled breathing. I just lie on my bed and concentrate on breathing 'cause I find when I'm stressed that I tend to hyperventilate...I don't usually realize this until my hands go all cold and tingly but I'm getting better at it. I also try and do stuff that I like. Basically watch my favorite TV shows (CSI BABY!) and read some of my favourite books. I try not to do stuff that would make it worse like shopping at the mall or going places that involve long drives. I also take lots of immodium. I hate to use drugs as a crutch but sometimes for us IBS people its necessary. My doctor says that IBS people taking Immodium daily isn't a bad thing. It doesn't develop a tolerance like Tylenol and its not like we're trying to get something out of our system like people w/ the flu. He actually recommended that along w/ my dicetel I take one immodium a day as preventative measures. I don't know if any of this stuff will help you but I really hope so!







Just remember that you're the most important person and seriously that boys can be pains in the butt. We just have to be patient w/ them!







(sorry guys!)Hope you're feeling better!Hugz,KestrelPs. Hope that bathroom construction is done soon!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, i have been going through a very stressfull week and my IBS has been a nightmare. Also, Im not sure weather i am actually "going out" with my guy, or we are just seeing each other. I have been worrying about it all week which has not helped.I asked him last night what it is we are doing, and are we in a relationship because i really need to know where i stand. He didn't want to talk about it over the phone, but face to face. Im not sure if that is a good or bad thing. I think i worry too much. Oh well. I'll find out tonight, or tomorrow.Blokes will always mean stress. Its a fact of life. Yuo just need to take things as they come and not sweat the small stuff.Easier said than done.Spliffy


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

It's important to look at the way you react to things too, could you handle things in a calmer manner? Ask yourself whay you feel the way you do. I catch myself reacting in similar ways about certain things and have now got more of a grasp on my reactions. It's better I find to go away and have time to think than to argue on the spot in defense.


----------

